# KEIN Rahmen um <object>!?



## Mc_Fly_B (27. Mai 2004)

Moin zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem:

Möchte den Header einer Seite mittels <object></object>  einfügen. Das klappt auch soweit mit dem NS7.1 ohne Rahmen, aber der IE (bei mir der 6er) ignoriert jegliche Eingabe von border="0"  oder style="border:0;" und pinselt einen Rahmen drumherum und dazu auch noch eine Scrollleiste. Sieht natürlich völlig daneben aus. Weiss jemand Rat? Oder spinnt mein IE nur wieder?

Hier der Code:

```
<div id="head">
<object data="head.htm" type="text/html" height="184" width="100%" border="0"></object>
</div>
```
... und noch ein wenig CSS

```
#head	{
	background-color: #333F65;
	height: 184px;
	width: 100%;
	overflow: hidden;
	border: 0;
}
```
Auch Einträge wie padding und Ändern der Höhe/Breite  brachten keinen Erfolg.

Mc Fly


----------



## LordNikkon (28. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich denke mal nicht das div-Tag macht den Rand und die Scrollbars, sondern das Object Tag.


```
<div id="head">
<object id="seite" data="head.htm" type="text/html"></object>
</div>
```

und das css-file:


```
#head	{
	background-color: #333F65;
	height: 184px;
	width: 100%;
	overflow: hidden;
	border: 0px;
}
#seite	{
	height: 184px;
	width: 100%;
	overflow: hidden;
	border: 0px;
}
```

So sollte es doch gehen. Bei mir tuts das so.

Greetz
l|N


----------



## xxenon (28. Mai 2004)

Mal so ne Frage...

Muss man da irgendwelche Tricks anwenden, damit das auch im Internet Explorer funkt?

Habe eigentlich vorher nie versucht, Dateien (HTML) mittels <object> einzubinden. Laut SelfHTML sollte das ja ab Internet Explorer 5.0 funktionieren. Nun ich hab 6.0 und funktioniert trotzdem nicht =).

Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll HTML-Dateien auf diese Art und Weise einzubinden? Ich kann mich an einige Threads erinnern in denen nach Möglichkeiten gesucht wurde, Inhalte ohne serverseitige Skripts einzubinden, aber diese Lösung wurde eigentlich nie erwähnt, und so fragt man sich natürlich ob das wohl einen Grund hat ^^.


Regards...


----------



## Mc_Fly_B (29. Mai 2004)

@LordNikkon

Ob mit style="xxx" oder die Zuweisung einer id="xxx"; ob beim <div> oder beim <object> - alles Mumpitz - nix hat funktioniert.    

Vielleicht ist es auch "nur" wieder eine interne Einstellung des IE, die geändert werden müsste. Z. B. Darstellung von eingebundenen Objekten nur mit Rahmen oder so. Das kann ich mir aber auch nicht so wirklich vorstellen, da Flash ja auch als Objekt eingebunden wird und dort der Rahmen fehlt.

Werde noch ein wenig mit anderen Möglichkeiten probieren.

Mc Fly


----------

